# if you didn't have to work ... would you?



## Henny Penny (25 Aug 2009)

Just looking for your views pls. If you didn't have to work to pay your bills etc. would you still work? If not, what would you do  ...


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Aug 2009)

Become a full time voluntary mod on AAM but before that I'd kidnap [broken link removed] and bring him to a desert island and ............................


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2009)

I always thought that if I had lots of dosh and didn't have to work, I'd like to caddy on the European Tour for some player who wasn't making a lot of money and who'd appreciate having a caddy who'd do it for free.


----------



## z104 (26 Aug 2009)

Are you mad, work is for fools and horses. Of course I would not work.Life is too short

There are so many better things to be doing with your life than sitting behind a desk for 9 hours a day + comuting times of say another hour  working for the man. 

When you hear people say, "If I won the lotto i'd continue working" I'm thinking, Man , these people don't know what living is.

The only exception I would see to this is if you were working for yourself doing something you really loved doing. Then in this case working is good as you get a kick out of it.


----------



## z104 (26 Aug 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I always thought that if I had lots of dosh and didn't have to work, I'd like to caddy on the European Tour for some player who wasn't making a lot of money and who'd appreciate having a caddy who'd do it for free.


 

If you had lots of money you could probably play so much golf that you could end up playing on a European tour yourself and have somebody else caddy for you.  I'll caddy for you Lex


----------



## Purple (26 Aug 2009)

If I had the means not to have to work I’d probably maintain some involvement in work but I’d travel more and read more. I may take up full time study in something I’m interested in that is not work related.


----------



## MandaC (26 Aug 2009)

There is no way I would work unless I had to.  If I won the lotto tomorrow, that would be the end of me as a PAYE worker.  I would travel more, get into writing (which I would love to do) and would do voluntary work, possibly animal related and/or working with families affected by suicide, as these are subjects close to my heart.

That said, I like my job and work with a great bunch of people and am one of the lucky ones who (still) have a job, but in the overall scheme of things, it must be great to do something that makes a real difference and really matters whether it is done or not when all is said and done.


----------



## Caveat (26 Aug 2009)

I work to live and most definitely not the other way round.

Some people are lucky in that they love what they do - I don't, but I can tolerate it. Those who love their work will probably find that they will continue - and I think that's what some people don't understand when they hear of 'lottery winner continues to work' etc. 

I have a _million_ things I would want to do - travel, write, record music, further my education, learn new and unusual skills....

I would absolutely never be short of things to occupy me.


----------



## woodbine (26 Aug 2009)

if i won the lottery i'd hand in my notice that evening from a greek island. (any greek island)

i also cannot understand people saying they would keep working if they won the lottery. my god why would you do it? 

but i do actually know someone who won the irish lotto and kept working. admittedly they didn't win a million+ but from what i can remember at the time it was a decent win.


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Aug 2009)

Niallers said:


> If you had lots of money you could probably play so much golf that you could end up playing on a European tour yourself and have somebody else caddy for you. I'll caddy for you Lex


 
Thanks, Niallers. The thought of all that time and a seriously improved game, allowing me to play on the European Tour, had crossed my mind, to be honest.

And I don't know to break this to you, because I don't want to appear ungrateful, but....well.....I...., eh....well I kinda had thought already about having a caddy as well.................Sorry............................

http://www.freestonegolf.com/Images/CaddyKelly.JPG


----------



## Ciaraella (26 Aug 2009)

I would go back to college to do a degree in English, build myself a giant library containing a copy of every book ever printed and work my way through them from my country estate. I'd prowl the DSPCA and pound and take home all the old mangey dogs that no one wants and spoil them rotten for the rest of their days. I'd have chickens, a vegetable garden, a lake and a forest in my country estate and go walking with the mangey dogs for hours. Heaven! (Although i might need Euromillions rather than the Irish Lotto!)


----------



## z104 (26 Aug 2009)

..


----------



## z104 (26 Aug 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks, Niallers. The thought of all that time and a seriously improved game, allowing me to play on the European Tour, had crossed my mind, to be honest.
> 
> And I don't know to break this to you, because I don't want to appear ungrateful, but....well.....I...., eh....well I kinda had thought already about having a caddy as well.................Sorry............................
> 
> http://www.freestonegolf.com/Images/CaddyKelly.JPG


 

I'm sure she would do a better job of looking after your balls than I would .


----------



## DavyJones (26 Aug 2009)

I thought I'd have to work to stop myself from going mad, but the more I thought about it, the more stuff I could do to fill my days.

I'd surf everyday, I'd work on my car and probably drink too much, it would be fun.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (26 Aug 2009)

Niallers said:


> Are you mad, work is for fools and horses. Of course I would not work.Life is too short
> 
> There are so many better things to be doing with your life than sitting behind a desk for 9 hours a day + comuting times of say another hour working for the man.
> 
> ...


 
Nialler says it all !!!


----------



## Mpsox (26 Aug 2009)

I think it depends on your definition of work, Would I continue to get up at 6am to commute to work, knowing it'll be after 6pm when I get home if I didn't need to do so financially?, not on your nelly. 

However would I take up a part time job a lot nearer home in something I was interested with no real pressure, probably, if only to keep the brain active. I would need to have a real interest in what I was doing and/or be doing some good for the world


----------



## Mel (26 Aug 2009)

Not a chance! 
I would set myself up in a large seaside residence, with views of the ocean, and near a beach, and paint, sculpt, garden, research, travel, cook, sew, decorate, craft; all the things I don't have enough time or money for. 
In Winter, I would take myself off to Morocco where I would do the same as here in the warmer climate. 
Of course, most people who replied above would still be working in a sense that they aren't sitting around glued to daytime tv - but as they say, if you choose something you really love, it doesn't feel like work at all!

Forgot to add - I'd also like to do some volunteer work, where it would actually make a difference - there's a trip to Malawi that Tracy Piggott is organising at the mo - I hope to be able to do that, not this year, but maybe next year. Teaching locals to use computers and set themselves up for the future.


----------



## csirl (26 Aug 2009)

If I won the lotto, I'd keep on working for a few months until the speculation about who won died down and then I'd leave quietly with no fuss. Would prefer to be an anonymous millionaire.


----------



## Caveat (26 Aug 2009)

csirl said:


> If I won the lotto, I'd keep on working for a few months until the speculation about who won died down and then I'd leave quietly with no fuss. Would prefer to be an anonymous millionaire.


 
Actually, yes come to think of it I would probably do that too.


----------



## becky (26 Aug 2009)

csirl said:


> If I won the lotto, I'd keep on working for a few months until the speculation about who won died down and then I'd leave quietly with no fuss. Would prefer to be an anonymous millionaire.


 
I use to think I'd do that as well but I think the game would be up when they saw I had a nice new beamer and jimmy choos - something I didn't have when I was working.

That said I have always said I would not give up work.  I'd take a shorter working year and take Jan - March off.


----------



## Firefly (26 Aug 2009)

I'd buy a small, not-for-profit vineyard on the banks of the Loire. In the winter I'd hibernate to my villa in St Tropez. Happy happy days.


----------



## Bill Struth (26 Aug 2009)

I work full time and do some voluntary in my spare time, so if my lotto win allowed me I would leave full time work, but do more voluntary work.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Aug 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> before that I'd kidnap [broken link removed] and bring him to a desert island and ............................



I'm just getting the sack ready to throw over Goran's head because my numbers will be called out in a few minutes.  If yas don't hear from me again I'm gone off to that island


----------



## AgathaC (26 Aug 2009)

No, I wouldnt work, if I won the Lotto, I would travel, and do some further studies, and just enjoy life.


----------



## gipimann (26 Aug 2009)

Not sure what I would do if I had money, but I'd be gone from work in the blink of an eye, that's for sure!


----------



## S.L.F (26 Aug 2009)

Not a doubt on my mind I would continue to work because I love what I do for a living


----------



## Purple (26 Aug 2009)

I'd try to lead as depraved and outlandish a life as possible 'till I found the as yet illusive  boundaries of what I would regard as acceptable behaviour for myself... or I'd die trying.


----------



## Purple (26 Aug 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Not a doubt on my mind I would continue to work because I love what I do for a living



I didn't know pimping was such fun!


----------



## so-crates (26 Aug 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> I'm just getting the sack ready to throw over Goran's head because my numbers will be called out in a few minutes.  If yas don't hear from me again I'm gone off to that island


So we can take it you won then? 

Just waiting for the news of the missing actor to come through now .....


----------



## Caveat (27 Aug 2009)

Purple said:


> I'd try to lead as depraved and outlandish a life as possible 'till I found the as yet illusive boundaries of what I would regard as acceptable behaviour for myself... or I'd die trying.


 
I always intend for this to be just a regular day for me - but work just gets in the bleedin' way.


----------



## Phibbleberry (28 Aug 2009)

I wouldn't do what I'm doing now...but I'd absolutely have to do _something, _or I'd go out of my mind. Like suggested before, start my own business, one where I could be as involved or uninvolved as the mood of the day takes me! Or do some part time hours somewhere local.

Or some volunteer work...I think its interesting that so many people propose to do this if they had money. I like the idea of it so much, but find life gets in the way, and I suppose that means I'm a little selfish with my free time- would love the means to allow me to do it. I say every now and again 'I must sign up to do something, anything' and then I realise what it would entail - I suppose many of us are like this?

As someone else said...I would probably drink waaay too much!


----------



## corkgal (28 Aug 2009)

I'd go back to work and start pushing buttons, see just how far I could push it before they start trying to get rid of me.
Little things, parking in the bosses car space, very long lunches, talking loudly on my mobile for hours in the office etc. Maybe some eccentric clothes!

How would you behave at work if you did not need to be there!


----------



## truthseeker (1 Sep 2009)

corkgal said:


> How would you behave at work if you did not need to be there!


 
Id stay on the phone all the time shouting 'BUY BUY BUY', 'SELL SELL SELL', slamming it down occasionally and muttering to myself about the state of the world markets. On a company phone of course.

But seriously, would I work if I was rich beyond my wildest dreams? No way. Id travel the world, learn things I enjoy, do things I enjoy doing......

I could fill a lifetime and more with things Id like to do that are totally non work related.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Sep 2009)

I was a stay at home mam for eight years then was offered a job a couple of years ago and thought I'd give it a go. Then the recession hit, my job disappeared and I took another job to replace the money I was losing. I enjoy working most of the time but being honest, if I didn't have to, I wouldn't.

If I won the lotto I'd leave quietly and properly then stay at home again, I have more than enough in the way of hobbies and housework to keep me busy.


----------



## newyork (2 Sep 2009)

Travel the world attending sporting events, for a few years.


----------



## ACA (2 Sep 2009)

Although I find my job very fulfulling, like so many others I'd probably be off abroad.

Already spent most of a big win, in my head, tbh! Buying the plot behind my house for a swimming pool, annex and heli-pad! lol

Would like to learn to fly a helicopter/plane, play a musical instrument and have a personal trainer to shift post baby weight (baby is now almost a teenager, so it's about time)

Sue-Ellen has good taste too


----------



## truthseeker (2 Sep 2009)

ACA said:


> have a personal trainer to shift post baby weight (baby is now almost a teenager, so it's about time)


 
See I always think Id do this too - but the reality is, if I had that much money, why would i worry about being in shape? Id just pay some strong handsome (and scantily clad) men to carry me about on a padded throne and let them worry about being in shape!!!


----------



## Welfarite (3 Sep 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I always thought that if I had lots of dosh and didn't have to work, I'd like to caddy on the European Tour for some player who wasn't making a lot of money and who'd appreciate having a caddy who'd do it for free.


 

A professional golfer who'd appreciate a caddy? Some hope!


----------



## Welfarite (3 Sep 2009)

truthseeker said:


> See I always think Id do this too - but the reality is, if I had that much money, why would i worry about being in shape? Id just pay some strong handsome (and scantily clad) men to carry me about on a padded throne and let them worry about being in shape!!!


 
So, Truthsayer, what has that post to do with the thread's original question. Where did the rich thing come from!?!


----------



## truthseeker (3 Sep 2009)

Welfarite said:


> So, Truthsayer, what has that post to do with the thread's original question. Where did the rich thing come from!?!


 
Well the only way I can see me not having to work to pay my bills is to be filthy, disgustingly rich - cos if I only had 'just enough' to live on Id probably work to have more to be filthy rich!!!!

We can all dream.......


----------



## thedaras (3 Sep 2009)

corkgal said:


> I'd go back to work and start pushing buttons, see just how far I could push it before they start trying to get rid of me.
> Little things, parking in the bosses car space, very long lunches, talking loudly on my mobile for hours in the office etc. Maybe some eccentric clothes!
> 
> How would you behave at work if you did not need to be there!


 
You dont have to have loadsa money to do that!!
Just get a job in the public service.


----------



## AlastairSC (20 Sep 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I...., eh....well I kinda had thought already about having a caddy as well.................Sorry............................



I don't play golf, but I can see the advantages from here....


----------



## Complainer (20 Sep 2009)

I fantasise about not having an alarm clock - just to be able to wake up every day as nature intended. I'm not a particularly late sleeper, and I'd usually be up before 9 at weekends, but wouldn't it be nice never to have that 'beepbeepbeep' again?


----------

